# Puppy carrying cat around in mouth?



## Tieke (Dec 9, 2010)

Heinrich, my 13 week old male German Shepherd was caught yesterday walking around and carrying my 2 year old cat in his mouth like a toy, by holding on to the excess skin on the kitty's back. Kitty wasn't harmed or frightened (they play together a lot and get along well) but is this normal?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

not something you should allow. It could end VERY badly for the cat even accidently. nice playing is fine but thats not a good idea to allow that.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely something I'd discourage.


----------



## Kaiser Odin (Dec 2, 2010)

omg lol... This gave me a funny image in my head... I hope my new puppy doesn't try this!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I wouldn't really allow that, cause it could accidently go wrong quick. My two (GSD and cat) get along awesome. They sleep together, eat together and my boy is very protective of the cat. So awesome to see.


----------



## Sid (Nov 27, 2010)

While it sounds funny, I would not allow it as something could go wrong..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would say it's not normal for the cat to allow it! You must have one very laid back cat.

It is a habit you will want to nip in the bud. The rule in my house is no teeth on the cat..ever.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would also worry that the puppy would think all cats would allow this and might encounter a cat that could do a lot of harm to him! I know my cats would!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Could be dangerous to the puppy's eyes, face if he gave an accidental (or otherwise) squeeze.
Love the dog's name ..... my cousins' name is Heinrich.


----------

